# Old Member but now a Newbie again Egg sharer (Donated)



## Wishingonastarno2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi everyone

Well I used to be a member of the site 12year ago Came back to join the Bandwagon Again  
I went thru Icsi 11/12year ago where I done Egg sharing and had the privillage of sharing my Eggs with a Recipiant which give me such great please of giving another women the chance in achieving her dreams I did have a BFP (11yr old miracle daughter) and really hope the women conceived with my Eggs also
So I am looking to start Ivf/Icsi Treatment again once our tests and investigations are sorted to say I am nervous but very excited is a understatement and although we do have funds to do a fresh full cycle I have chose not to as I wish to Egg share again and give another person the chance aswell as myself with a little of my help so will be going down the egg sharing route  
Good luck everyone hope everyone gets there dream
Xxx


----------

